# How often and how much do YOU feed YOUR fish?



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

I was curious about how much and how often we all feed our fish. We all want what is best for them, but we also need to keep water parameters in mind when feeding as not to create an unsafe amount of nitrates too quickly resulting in way more water changes than what we may like. I have heard many different ideas on the matter, and I have settled on 2 feedings per day and about as much as they can consume in about 45 seconds or so. I have 12 assorted what I would still consider juveniles, and my feeding regime produces about 2 ppm nitrates per day on average. I can get by with about a 50% water change weekly. I allow my nitrates to reach no more than 40 ppm. At that rate, if I get to 40 and remove about 50% I am removing about 20 ppm with each water change resulting in about 20 ppm remaining. In a week, my 2ppm daily increase will get me back up around 34 - 35 ppm once again requiring another water change. This schedule works for now, but as they all put on more size, or I add more fish, I will either need to increase the amount or frequency of my water changes. I would love to hear what others are doing.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I feed once daily about what the fish can consume in about a minute or a little less. I try to keep nitrates below 20ppm, which is difficult since my tap water is around 5ppm. I usually do 75% water changes weekly for every tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1X daily with at least one fasting day. All they can eat before the pellets hit the substrate. Nitrates < 20ppm at which time it is time for a water change.

I would say the fish are no longer juveniles once they are 2" including tails.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Great feedback, thanks


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Once per day, after 5:00 pm. I use a measured amount and my boys and the plecos make quick work of it and anything that lands on the rocks and substrate.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Once a day, skipping one or two days a week. Fin level water changes every Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

I use a measuring cup (old medicine cap) and fill up approx 8ml of food that are 2mm. Give northfin cichlid formula 4-5per week and northfin krill gold x1 weekly with a fasting day about once per week. With 40/50% wkly water changes


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Juvies up to 2.5 inches get fed twice a day. Once they reach about 2.5 inches we go to once a day. I use a scoop that came in a baby formula can. We probably feed our fish a little more than most but have found ourselves cutting back as of late. I spend about 5 minutes feeding each tank, putting the food in a little at a time. The amount varies from tank to tank. It's sort of a hands on deal, reading each tank as we feed. We prefer a smaller size pellet than most fish keepers. Seems our fish swallow the food faster, instead of holding big pellets in their mouths and making a bigger mess in the tanks.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for all of the input. I guess I feed as many pellets as they can consume in about 30 seconds or so. Being a mixed African Cichlid tank with varying sizes and aggression levels I try to make sure that everybody gets something. I will mix in a feeding of flakes now and then so everybody gets a fair chance as the flakes float around the tank. Once in awhile I will throw a small frozen cube of Repasy in and even the most timid fight for their fair share.


----------



## Raam401 (Sep 20, 2018)

I feed them once a day in the morning usually, should I include one or two fasting days a week? The fish look quite hungry when I bring them the food, and I don't know whether it's normal or not...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are healthy they should act like they are starving. What do their bellies look like? Flat is good...not rounded and not concave.


----------



## Raam401 (Sep 20, 2018)

Their bellies are as flat as they can be (they're a tiny, tiiiiiiiny bit curved outside, but that's the shape they've had for a while), so it should be good, right?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I make two smaller feeding with about 6 hours in between them. I use a feeder that I push the button and they get the same amount every time. I would say all the food gone in about 30 seconds. That's for the mature fish those in grow out tanks get feed sometimes three times a day. I to believe a day without food is good thing so once week I don't feed.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I would say the fish are no longer juveniles once they are 2" including tails.


Not sure if I missed a reference in this thread but doesn't this depend on the type of fish? I have frontosas that are presently about 3-3.5". I'd say they're still juveniles.

The tank has 8 of the above mentioned fronts, 6 altos, 5 julies (marlieri) and 5 petricolas (all juvies, except the petricolas, which are closer to being full grown). I feed 1/4 teaspoon of sinking pellets twice per day with one day of fasting. Occasionally, I substitute two to three cubes of frozen krill or a dozen or so chopped up, shelled and briefly boiled frozen peas. The food is often gone before it hits the substrate or within about 20 seconds. This seems to be the right amount for the moment. When I've increased a bit, I notice the fish are less frenzied when the food hits the water. I also look at their poop. If it looks stringy (not white), I fast them a day and reduce the amount when I resume feeding.

I do one 30-40% and one 10-15% water change per week. I'd prefer to do one really big water change but the fish in this tank do not look happy when I've tried.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I feed my almost-adult tropheus three times a day what they can eat in 20 seconds or so. A bit more sensitive fish and I'd rather feed more frequently and small feedings.
My adult tropheus get fed once a day or occasionally twice a day what they can eat in 30-45 seconds. All of my fish get sinking NorthFin pellet food.

I used to feed my fish the biggest pellets they could fit in their mouths but I found I was getting a good bit of food residue floating around in the tank as they chewed it up. I now go about a size smaller and there seems to be very little waste.


----------

